# Ear piercing is a form of child abuse ?



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...-abuse-say-campaigners/ar-BBkVAen?ocid=iefvrt

" 
"A campaign calling on the government to make ear piercings for babies and toddlers illegal has been launched, gaining almost 30,000 signatures in an online petition.

The petition, posted on campaigning website 38 degrees by Susan Ingram, says that such piercings amount to: "a form of child cruelty" in which "severe pain and fear is inflicted upon children unnecessarily."

*What are your views on this? I have to admit i personally don't agree with babies and toddlers having their ears pierced.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree, I refused to let my daughter have her ears pierced until her 13th birthday. She wanted them done much earlier but I would not let her


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

At last something is being done. You aren't allowed to strike your child in order to discipline it but you can get someone to pierce holes in their earlobes in the name of fashion. I've even heard peeps say it helps their eyesight.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Good! It should be banned. I dont hold with ear piercing for kids in general but they should at least be old enough to have an opinion on it!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't like it on babies and toddlers at all personally, they have no say in the matter and I'd be worried about infection, stopping them messing with them etc. But then what age is old enough to decide for themselves? I'd wanted my ears pierced for years before my mum finally gave in when I was 11 and let me have them done. It hurt for a couple of seconds and that was it, certainly no "severe pain" to it. But then I wasn't just a few months old and had chosen to do it knowing it might hurt. And the infection that set in in one hurt like hell.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with introducing a minimum age, but i don't agree that its abuse.

My Nan had my ears pierced when i was under 18 months, and she would be mortified and spinning in her grave if she thought she had done something that was classed as child abuse.

Tbh, on a personal level, i havent found it a big deal. I obviously don't remember it, and it hasn't impacted my life in any way, shape or form. Apparently i didnt cry or bat an eyelid, unlike i did when i had my innoculations. I've had my ears repierced a few times, and its certainly isnt a 'severely painful' experience if done properly.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I hate seeing piercings on children that are young enough that they cannot have an informed opinion on it themselves. And on babies is just pure tack, IMO.

I'm not sure what age could be considered 'appropriate' though.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Totally agree. I've seen this recently raised on Facebook and can't believe the people protesting that it's the parents' choice what to do with their kids. 

I was unfortunate enough to be in Claire's Accessories last year when a toddler was having them done. She was what appeared to be her mother and grandmother. She was crying in fear before they started. When they did the first one she let out a piercing scream, followed by such crying that she worked herself into real hysteria and panic that meant the shop assistant couldn't safely get a grip on the other one as she was thrashing around so much. 

The stupid parent and grandparent were telling her she should keep still to have the other one done because then "all the boys would be chasing her." They tried cajoling, they tried threatening and bullying, they tried promises of lovely earring etc but she was so upset, I doubt she could even hear them. The grandmother picked her up and began walking round the shop with her in an effort to calm her down, but she just became more hysterical every time the approaches the chair again screaming "no, no, hurts!" 

Eventually I had to leave the shop without getting what I wanted, because it was upsetting me and I could see me saying something if it went on any longer. 

How can you needlessly inflict that distress on a child and who has no choice or say in the matter, and force them to do something against their will? How can you put your own child through that trauma when it's purely for vanity on your own part? The parents on Facebook were saying that yes it hurt, but shove a sweet in their mouth afterwards and they forget immediately. Not that poor little girl I bet. I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't have some lasting traumatic effect on her - not from the pain of the piercing itself, but the awful distress it had caused. It's the sort of experience that causes lasting phobias.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

God, the last place I'd go for ear piercing is Claires, any time I've worn earrings from there I've ended up with major infections. And that's years after having them done!

Poor kid  And there's absolutely no need for it is there? It's just for cosmetic purposes, no good reason to have a childs ears pierced as far as I'm aware. In cases like that I DO think it's abuse I'm afraid.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Heard some idiot on the radio saying that it's done as common practice in Spain and it's natural 

Natural FGS, not much less natural than putting holes in your skin


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think its disgusting to pierce a toddlers ears. My mum made me wait until i was fourteen and i had them done for my birthday. I barely wear them now, but it was my choice back then.


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't have children but no, I don't like seeing babies/toddlers with their ears pierced, just as I don't like to see children being dressed up to look older (make-up, etc.) by their parents. Why try and make children look older than they, they should be young for as long as possible!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't get it. I am not a parent, but I don't see how any parent could watch their baby go through such pain when it's needless? Aren't vaccinations supposed to be bad enough?

I agree that it is cruel. 'Abuse' is maybe the wrong word because, in most cases, it's a one-off event and not an ongoing or repeated thing. But I strongly agree it should be made illegal for children under a certain age.

I can only imagine that people would be up in arms if I did a similar thing to my pet. It would count as abuse. But one could argue it's the same thing: inflicting significant pain on a little creature that relies on you, for non-medical purposes. Nope, don't get it I'm afraid. :Bag



Jansheff said:


> I was unfortunate enough to be in Claire's Accessories last year when a toddler was having them done. She was what appeared to be her mother and grandmother. She was crying in fear before they started. When they did the first one she let out a piercing scream, followed by such crying that she worked herself into real hysteria and panic that meant the shop assistant couldn't safely get a grip on the other one as she was thrashing around so much.


I was talking about this with my sister and her boyfriend, who are both covered in piercings but think doing it to a child is cruel (they've both said their little girl won't be having her ears pierced until she's much older and only if she wants to). Anyway, sis told me that in many cases they have to have two people to pierce young children's ears - one for each ear - so they can say '1, 2, 3 go' and get it all done in one go. Presumably this is because they have so many scenarios like the one you describe. What a sad state of affairs, and all for purely cosmetic purposes.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if some people get it done so that the kids don't have to have it done when they're old enough to remember the pain. I wouldn't pierce a child's ears unless they wanted it done and were above a certain age. I had been nagging my Mum for years and I think she let me have them done when I was 11 or 13 in the end. Only after I relentlessly wouldn't shut up though.

Child abuse seems a bit far though. Not googled the definition of it but I don't imagine most parents do it with the intent to cause pain/suffering.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/1999/dec/24/1

RSPCA apparently considers it cruel to do it to one's pet, but maybe that was because of the (untreated?) infection. I wonder what a GP would have to say about it if you took a child in with an infected ear as a result of a piercing? I cannot imagine they would be too impressed.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Just had our eldest's done, she's 10. She's been asking for a couple of years now, a lot of her friends have them, but I don't like seeing them in the children coming into school from playgroup, and when I see them in a baby I think it's wrong. They have to be old enough to understand that there might be pain (we went through having to have both done even if the first one hurt, actually she was fine about it), that she would have to wear them day and night for 6 weeks whilst the hole might want to close, that she had to keep them clean (timed for a Wed, so no swimming til following Tues etc), and most importantly that if she decided not to wear earrings in the future she would always have a small mark. She could look at my ears when not wearing earrings ( which I don't often, could get pulled out farming), choose what colour she wanted as her first set (purple jewel), and make a conscious decision. She didn't get a choice about position, she was told if she wanted them done she had one in each ear, central in the lobe. Her sister is desperate to have them done too, but will have to wait. She had no reaction to the earrings at all, initial pair were gold shaft and butterfly which she wore for the 6 weeks no problem, but when she tried on a fun pair just for an afternoon her whole ear got swollen (just one for some reason, maybe not quite healed up), so I guess like me and her gran she has to avoid nickel type metals.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Jansheff said:


> Totally agree. I've seen this recently raised on Facebook and can't believe the people protesting that it's the parents' choice what to do with their kids.
> 
> I was unfortunate enough to be in Claire's Accessories last year when a toddler was having them done. She was what appeared to be her mother and grandmother. She was crying in fear before they started. When they did the first one she let out a piercing scream, followed by such crying that she worked herself into real hysteria and panic that meant the shop assistant couldn't safely get a grip on the other one as she was thrashing around so much.
> 
> ...


Exactly this ^^ My daughter wanted her ears pierced for years, but I made her wait until she was thirteen. She then screamed the place down and told me I was a 'liar' for telling her that mine didn't hurt! She would not generally dream of speaking to me like that btw - poor thing was beside herself with the pain :-( To see babies and young children with piercings is horrible, imho - also it's a real safety issue in the playground etc.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i think in generally parents are quite misinformed about ear piercing. Anywhere that uses a piercing gun [like claires] is not a place i would step foot for anyone to have a piercing yet most people who have babies ears done have them done with guns. They cause great trauma to the ears and cannot be sterilised so they are so so unhygienic for something to be going anywhere near broken skin.

My kids would not have their ears pierced until they could make a informed decision on it, and then i would be taking them to a proper piercing shop where they could be done with a sterile needle.

I dont see the point in babies having their ears pierced anyway! Its not like they know!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i dont agree with peircing a childs ears before the child is old enough to decide for themselves, but i think ridiculously sensationalist comments like "“a form of child cruelty” in which “severe pain and fear is inflicted upon children unnecessarily”" dont really do the cause any good. I kinda wanna argue against just cos i dont like the melodrama, even tho i really agree that it should have a minimum age.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I had mine done when I was 16 with a gun. From memory, the actual piercing was so quick I don't think I felt anything, however, I remember that quite shortly afterwards my ears started to throb and were very sore. Having to clean them, twist the earring, etc. was very sore and even though I was very careful, they still got a bit crusty and yukky and had to be thoroughly cleaned a couple of times a day.

I think there should be a minimum age. One where the child is old enough to understand what it means, and to make the choice for themselves.

I can't imagine what would be going through any mother's mind when deciding to pierce a baby or toddler. How do you stop them from pulling at their ears or the earring if they are sore? 

But then, I'm surprised by lots of things that I see some mothers do. 

Abuse may be too strong a word, but I would definitely say that it is cruel, selfish, inappropriate and unnecessary.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jansheff said:


> Totally agree. I've seen this recently raised on Facebook and can't believe the people protesting that it's the parents' choice what to do with their kids.
> 
> I was unfortunate enough to be in Claire's Accessories last year when a toddler was having them done. She was what appeared to be her mother and grandmother. She was crying in fear before they started. When they did the first one she let out a piercing scream, followed by such crying that she worked herself into real hysteria and panic that meant the shop assistant couldn't safely get a grip on the other one as she was thrashing around so much.
> 
> ...


Poor child


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree with Porps on the melodrama.

My mum took us girls to have our ears pierced when we were quite young, but she had her own ears pierced first each time to show us that it didn't hurt!

I was about 3 when she took me and my older sister and we watched mum have her ears pierced for the second time (she had already had her ears pierced once when she was 14). and then we both had our ears pierced.

Then I went with her again and watched her have her third ear piercing when my little sister had hers done at around the same age.

We all went 'ouch' and that was it. No more real pain at all. We had pretty surgical steel studs to start us off and we let Mum clean and turn them every day and were very happy with them.

None of us had any problems with our ears, but Mum always made sure we wore either surgical steel or gold earrings.
Some of our friends had 'manky ears', but they used to wear cheap earrings from places like Claires.

My brother missed the 'ear piercing ceremony', but kept on to mum to have one ear pierced and finally got it done at 14.

Both my daughters have their ears pierced, but they had them done at age 11, in the school holidays before they went to senior school. My youngest daughter still wears the surgical steel studs only and hasn't started to try any other earrings yet. we'll let her choose some 'pretty' gold earrings when she's had her ears pierced a year, in a month's time. she's looking forward to it.

And I did the same as my mum - got my ear lobes pierced at the same time. So I now also have three piercings in each ear lobe (plus one helix piercing I had fairly recently ).

Personally, I don't think that getting a child's ear pierced is 'child abuse', unless it takes place in the sort of scenario described above with the toddler in Claires.

But I don't like to see ear piercings on babies and I would be wary of ear piercings for small toddlers too, because they are not exactly the cleanest of creatures and could cause an infection when they pick up muck from the floor and then touch their newly-pierced ears.

So yes, have an age limit. and I agree that it should be when the child is old enough to understand what is happening (and want it to happen), and will take ear care seriously. But there really is no need to make a melodrama about this.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't have a good experience, my ears for some reason never healed when I had them pierced, so just let the holes close up. I never like seeing babies/toddlers with pierced ears.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

Abuse is one of those words that gets bandied about without really thinking about what abuse really is. It trivializes real abuse to call ear piercing abuse. As so many things, it’s a matter of degrees isn’t it? Ear piercing without the child’s consent is altering the child’s body yes, but surely any intelligent being can comprehend that ear piercing is not FGM for example. 

Our pediatrician educates against ear piercing for babies, but once a child is old enough to ask for pierced ears, and responsible enough to take care of pierced ears, then I don’t see the issue. That age will be different for each child.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't agree with young children, toddlers and babies having it done, my 4 year old often asks to have her ears peirced she has been told she can have them done when she's 10 if she still wants them done then. I think I was 10 or 11 when i had mine done


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

There was a prog on tv a few days ago, Blinging up baby I think it was called, and it showed a young mum taking her baby daughter to get her ears pierced. The baby screamed, but her mum quieted her down fairly quickly. I thought it was sad that the child was turning to the mother for comfort, when it was the mothers fault in the first place.
There should be an age limit, around 10 I think, when the child is old enough to know what it wants. I wouldn't call it abuse though, as I think it's done with good intentions, not deliberately to hurt.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> I can only imagine that people would be up in arms if I did a similar thing to my pet. It would count as abuse. But one could argue it's the same thing: inflicting significant pain on a little creature that relies on you, for non-medical purposes. Nope, don't get it I'm afraid.


What, like neutering and inserting microchips?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

rona said:


> What, like neutering and inserting microchips?


Okay, given, a microchip isn't medical per se.

Neutering is done for medical purposes in my hands. Significantly reduces the chance of mammary neoplasia in bitches. I don't advocate routine castration of male dogs.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

It’s adding another responsibility to children to keep to clean plus it does hurt. I don’t remember it being a massive life moment but I recall that because I had waited for so long, aged 12 I think, it was more special. My GD is aged 7 and nagging her mum but she’ll have to wait until she’s left primary school. She’s too busy being a tom boy and sticking her fingers up her nose to be given the responsibility to keep her ears clean. She’d remember for the first day and then completely forget!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Piercing a childs ears is not abuse. 
I was born in Africa, i had my ears pierced when i was under a week old, my mother tells me i slept right through. It is a cultural thing, not sure the reasoning behind it, but every little girl has it done. I don't remember it, but i do remember accompanying a few friends to get theirs done and i'm so glad i didn't have to go through it that way.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

I was 16 when I had mine done, and my daughter was 8 (I think) I took her to a proper piercing salon, she asked a few times, but then changed her mind and bottled out, when she did get them done it was her choice, I hate seeing babies and toddlers done, they are their ears, not the parents, and kids should decide if they want them doing


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Okay, given, a microchip isn't medical per se.
> 
> *Neutering is done for medical purposes in my hands.* Significantly reduces the chance of mammary neoplasia in bitches. I don't advocate routine castration of male dogs.


We only do that to people when they have a family predisposition.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

And? Would you pierce a dog's ears?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't pierce a baby or toddler's ears. The child would have to be old enough to make their own choice and it would be done by a professional using a needle not some weekend worker in Claire's with a few hours training.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I personally don't find anything wrong with it, aside from the fact I think it looks very 'chavvy' on young babies. But abuse? No.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i don`t agree with it,the child hasn`t chosen to have them done,
but i mostly don`t sgree with it being done with guns.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

Why take any risks of the wound getting infected and cause unnecessary pain for a yound child. I agree with the age limit. Abuse is not the word I´d use, though.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm amazed at some of the posts on here. Abuse? Enormously painful? Seriously? I'm a massive wuss for pain, yet none of the five ear piercings I had were painful, just a very brief burning sensation.



rona said:


> Heard some idiot on the radio saying that it's done as common practice in Spain and it's natural
> 
> Natural FGS, not much less natural than putting holes in your skin


It's very common in Spain, I know many people here think it's chavvy to do babies, but in Spain it's very typical. Possibly something that throws back to demonstration of wealth/status? Dunno.

I think a lot of what we do to our pets is far worse: docking, removing dewclaws, tattooing, micro chipping, routine neutering and many vets still advocate/do this. Tagging cattle/sheep, killing animals without stunning them etc.

I can't label ear piercing abuse, dealing with physically abused children sadly quite frequently makes this pale into insignificance, although much like anything, I think the person affected should be of an age to consent knowledgeably, but then I even think that about being inducted into a religion.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> And? Would you pierce a dog's ears?


I wouldn't pierce my own ears......It's a ruddy stupid thing to do


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

rona said:


> I wouldn't pierce my own ears......It's a ruddy stupid thing to do


All in the name of fashion!

I don't have any piercings either.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't agree with it , I won't let my daughter get hers done until she is going to high school .


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My next door but one neighbour had her daughters done for her first birthday
it looks cheap and nasty
apparently where she went does them from 3 months of age
maybe im just a snob living in a council house


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...-abuse-say-campaigners/ar-BBkVAen?ocid=iefvrt
> 
> "
> "A campaign calling on the government to make ear piercings for babies and toddlers illegal has been launched, gaining almost 30,000 signatures in an online petition.
> ...


Totally hate seeing babies and pre-schoolers with pierced ears. I think it looks common, risks infection and is of no benefit to the child at all.

Our young niece had hers done before she was old enough to make the decision for herself. She had to go to hospital A&E with a nasty infection.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I read what I thought was a shocking article about a child being circumcised in America-I gather it's very common over there and not necessarily linked to religion. Anyhoo, this particular child was Jewish. The rabbi was orthodox and used the 'oral' method of sucking the penis to clear the blood after circumcision. The child promptly got an infection. I was horrified.

Must find the article before people tell me what rubbish I spout (Oh wait, I've been told that lots!)

Here we go. http://forward.com/news/191918/new-york-baby-infected-with-herpes-after-metzitza/


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Hate seeing babies, toddlers and young children with pierced ears, it's totally wrong and there definitely should be a minimum age. I had mine done in the summer holidays before my first year of highschool (so 11 years old) and that'd be the age for my children if they wanted them done.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

gatsby said:


> Piercing a childs ears is not abuse.
> I was born in Africa, i had my ears pierced when i was under a week old, my mother tells me i slept right through. It is a cultural thing, not sure the reasoning behind it, but every little girl has it done. I don't remember it, but i do remember accompanying a few friends to get theirs done and i'm so glad i didn't have to go through it that way.


There are lots of things that are done that are cultural - but that doesn't make them ok 

As for the child being so young they don't remember it - that doesn't make it ok to inflict something that may be painful on them either IMO.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think there should be a minimum age, maybe 11+ when a child can understand what will happen and decide whether they want to do it or not.
At primary school ear-rings must be covered with tape or removed for P.E. etc, this alone is a right pain! Over the years I have seen too many children with very painful or torn ear lobes when the have caught the earrings on something. It's horrible


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Abuse or not is it something a civilised society should find acceptable? It may be considered the norm to some but it isn't done for any religious or deep cultural reason. There's no legitimate reason to do it so why not put a sensible age limit on the procedure. Ears or elsewhere a piercing is a piercing. I don't think anyone would accept a belly button piercing on a three year old so why accept any piercing at all on babies?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ear piercing is very painful.

To me, it seems wrong to put any child through unnecessary pain. After all, the child can't see or appreciate earrings, only those who look at her and if it's done because the Mother believes the child will look more attractive, then that's very suspect.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd never really given piercing a thought till my eldest lass begged me to have hers done at 12, I eventually gave in and said yes and she sobbed when they did the first one , I told her she could leave it and let it close up as opposed to having the other one done but she really wanted the other one done so I let her but she was crying because she said it hurt, it might not hurt them all but it did her so how do parents know if it hurts an infant...when my youngest lass asked I made sure I told her how much it hurt her sister so she could make her own informed decision I would never in a million years have an infants ears done it's just wrong


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Had mine done when I was 6 ish... Remember crying a little, but soon got over it.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I refused to do it when dd was born. She was perfect. OH was upset as her sisters bought her earings. I was against it simply as it brings risks of infection and being torn or pulled...
Now dd wants it but is scared to have it done. All local girls have them done when they were babies..but some had problems later on...earings caught and earlobe torn.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never known a torn earlobe (24 cousins younger than me on one side of the family, none of the babies managed to yank that hard) but last summer, I think I'd been lazy and ignored my studs-the same surgical ones that are used for original piercings. I took them all out and had to squeeze out the _black _pus from the holes. Dear god, I horrified myself! :Vomit


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

For those who say babies don't feel the pain as they're to young, this video...and many others prove differently.






While I said I don't find it wrong, it is hard to think of a reason why you'd want to inflict unnecessary pain on your young baby.

Funny too, because the very same excuse is used in docking ups - that they're to young to feel the pain.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

My daughter has decided to get her ears pierced, I agreed she is twelve now , 6 weeks ago he had them done and she has just finished a set of antibiotics because she has had a rotten infection  . I had my ears pierced when I was three, I can still remember the bang of the gun, I don't remember the pain but now I don't wear them at all.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> For those who say babies don't feel the pain as they're to young, this video...and many others prove differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can that ever be right?

In fact, yes, it is a form of abuse.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> I'm amazed at some of the posts on here. Abuse? *Enormously painful? Seriously? I'm a massive wuss for pain, yet none of the five ear piercings I had were painful, just a very brief burning sensation*.


Everyone feels pain differently, just because you thought they didn't hurt does not mean someone else will feel the same.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it depends on who does it too, one of mine Hurt like a bitch but the other never and if there's even the slightest risk of a child getting hurt it's not worth it imo, not to mention if the baby wriggles about whilst it's being done or it gets infected which it sometimes does, caught on clothes, playing rough etc etc


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a LOT of piercings but I hate to see them on babies, even though mine were done before I was 1 I believe, I think there should be a minimum age but I would like to see piercing guns banned as well they should only ever be done with a needle by a properly trained person


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't like to see piercing on babies. I have 2 children. One of my daughters had her ears pierced at 5 , she had been asking to have them done for ages so I let her. It was no big deal. I found a REPUTABLE place that did not use piercing guns. I felt competent in caring for them to prevent infection. She had it done, no tears and was healed within 2 weeks. She is 7 now and still loves them. She has a jewelry box with lots of ear rings in and loves to change them! She has no issues at school as she just takes them out as and when,


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have no idea why anyone would want to put holes in their child unless it was for a health protective measure ie vaccinations. The only motive that can possibly be at work is the vanity of the parent.

If you want to have piercings, tattoos that is your choice but you have to be old enough to make that choice.

I think pierced ears in babies and toddlers looks chavvy and my generation used to equate pierced ears with gypsies.

I allowed my daughter to have her ears pierced when she became a teenager at 13 but not before.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_The only motive that can possibly be at work is the vanity of the parent._
I'm shocked that parents are so proud of causing unnecessary pain and distress to their children that they film it and put it on the internet.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I find it odd that so many of my friends who had their childs ears pierced as babies went on and on about how guilty they felt about their childs vaccinations yet apparently felt none of that same guilt over inflicting pain on them for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I had mine done at 6 and whilst it wasn't my idea I don't think I was aware enough to be ok with it. I don't really remember the pain but my mum used to take care of them by twisting them and putting disinfectant on. They never got infected and I asked for another set of holes in late primary school which again were fine.

In my teens I got a 3rd set, a top set and a belly button piercing but every single one got infected despite me taking extremely good care of them. I wonder if the older I got the more my immune system was susceptible to infections etc.

If I ever have a daughter I will probably allow them maybe just before high school when she is old enough to ask and understand the consequences of being in pain, risk of infection etc. I don't see the point in piercing babies or toddlers ears but I also wouldn't want the age limit to be 18 like tattoos as it feels a bit silly based on the face that you can legally marry with parental consent and legally have sex. A couple of ear holes are no way near as life changing as the former.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_but I also wouldn't want the age limit to be 18 like tattoos as it feels a bit silly based on the face that you can legally marry with parental consent and legally have sex_
The age is an interesting dilemma. Yes you can marry etc. at 16 but you can't enter into a contract. I do think 18 is a bit too much for pierced ears but I do think any piercing should involve the minor signing a consent form with the piercer and the parent undersigning they are satisfied the child has understood what they're doing.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

I got my first set done at 5. Didnt hurt at all. Second set done at 9, didnt hurt either. 
Ive never had a peircing hurt whilst its being done, they do ache over the next few days though. Eye brow was the worst for that cus i kept rolling on that side when i slept.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SpotOn said:


> Had mine done when I was 6 ish... Remember crying a little, but soon got over it.


My child cried a little when he had a vaccination to protect him for a potentially dangerous disease, but soon got over it. However, I think that was worth the momentary discomfort and upset. For pretty earrings - no, I don't think so.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

About time something was done I hate to see little ones with their ears pierced, I just don't understand while their parents do it, surely it's up the child/adult decide if they want it done, and I think children should be in their teens before they can have it done.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Personally, I think those who are *REAL* victims of abuse would be horrified at the term being used for such a trivial matter
what needs to be done is simple
Properly license, inspect and control all piercers, make them train properly ~maybe even an apprenticeship, ban piercing guns and 'fashion' shops doing them
and
make the legal age the same as any other piercing, 16

That way you negate 'pester power' AND the _professional_ piercer has some back up too


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Personally, I think those who are *REAL* victims of abuse would be horrified at the term being used for such a trivial matter
> what needs to be done is simple
> Properly license, inspect and control all piercers, make them train properly ~maybe even an apprenticeship, *ban piercing guns and 'fashion' shops doing them*
> and
> ...


This i very much agree with because they undergo no formal training. anyone in Claire's could pierce your ears even if they knew little to nothing about it. If people were more educated and stopped getting pierced in these paces by guns that would also help.

I also want to add as many have mentioned it, you should never twist the jewellery in any new piercing. Its a myth that the earring can get stuck if you dont move it and all it does is cause more trauma to the fistula that is trying to form/heal inside.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> Personally, I think those who are *REAL* victims of abuse would be horrified at the term being used for such a trivial matter
> what needs to be done is simple
> Properly license, inspect and control all piercers, make them train properly ~maybe even an apprenticeship, ban piercing guns and 'fashion' shops doing them
> and
> ...


The training already exists and can take years depending on how many piercings they want to be able to do. Unfortunately a lot of people don't think it needs a professional for reasons that are beyond me. If nothing else how could you be sure the hygiene protocols are followed?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I find it funny that so many people are so against it and are so keen to see it banned. Something that doesn't directly affect them, is not forced on them. Also, can't see what is so wrong that in some countries and cultures piercing babies or toddlers ears is normal? What sort of long term pain will the child go through? Will the child be teased about it in the future by other kids? Will it directly affect the child's mental or physical health? Will it stop the child from being accepted to school, university or employed? 
I am much more disturbed by parents who give their toddlers crisps, fizzy juice, sweets on daily basis. I am more disturbed by kids who are 3 years old and already obese or underweight. I am more disturbed by parents who don't pay attention at their child's educational progress. I am more disturbed by parents who allow their kids to spend hours on the computer or watching tv. I am more disturbed that there's a ridiculous amount of parents who have no idea what shows are appropriate for their toddlers to watch. I am more disturbed by parents who sit in the car and smoke next to their baby.
I would love to see some research done into how having their ears pierced affects these kids. Because at the moment this whole petition is signed by people who don't agree with the practice purely because of their own point of view.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_I find it funny that so many people are so against it and are so keen to see it banned. Something that doesn't directly affect them, is not forced on them_
It is being forced on young children though. All the things you mention bother you more are very valid points - doesn't mean something that bothers you less is right.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

foxiesummer said:


> At last something is being done. You aren't allowed to strike your child in order to discipline it but you can get someone to pierce holes in their earlobes in the name of fashion. I've even heard peeps say it helps their eyesight.


Helps their eyesight??? maybe I should get more piercings instead of a pair of reading glasses then? ...lol!

I was 13 when I was allowed to have mine done for my birthday. I don't think it's right in babies and toddlers. The child should at least be old enough to understand properly (over 10yo I'd say)


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Calvine said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/uk/1999/dec/24/1
> 
> RSPCA apparently considers it cruel to do it to one's pet, but maybe that was because of the (untreated?) infection. I wonder what a GP would have to say about it if you took a child in with an infected ear as a result of a piercing? I cannot imagine they would be too impressed.


People pierce their pets ears!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I was 9 when I had my ears pierced and with a gun! At least it wasn't done in Claire's....that I remember anyway


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> I find it odd that so many of my friends who had their childs ears pierced as babies went on and on about how guilty they felt about their childs vaccinations yet apparently felt none of that same guilt over inflicting pain on them for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I would say my daughter was about 7 when she got her ears pierced , she got them done because she wanted them done , no tears . She got her second one in the top of her ear , when she started senior school . 


Can't imagine why anyone would want their baby to have pierced ears


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Parents also decide on what names to give their children. No one asked Simon if he wants to be Simon! You then have children growing up with terrible names and who get teased for having weird names. Maybe then we should wait until the toddler can pick a name? 
It's just piercings for goodness sake. People make it sound like someone is putting permanent tattoos on their kid's face! If little Iness will turn 3 and say to her mum that she wants to stop wearing earrings then she can take them out and never wear them again. I know plenty of girls and women who had their ears pierced before they were 5. None of them ever complained about how traumatic the experience was and how they hate their parents for making this decision for them. I wonder how many of the people that are against it, had their ears pierced when they were toddlers? Is there a real problem and many kids who had their ears pierced grew up and feel that it was against their rights? Because the people signing this petition are the ones saying "I never understood this" "I would never do that to my child" "I had my ears pierced when I could make the decision for myself". I am yet to spot a comment saying "My grandmother did this to my mum and my mother did this to me because it is a tradition and now I don't speak to my mother anymore because she took away my right to decide and I really hate earrings!"


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

shadowmare said:


> I find it funny that so many people are so against it and are so keen to see it banned. Something that doesn't directly affect them, is not forced on them.


Funny?  But surely, in the case of babies and toddlers, the piercings are effectively forced upon the children, at the whim of the parents?

It just seems so barbaric and unnecessary.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

shadowmare said:


> Parents also decide on what names to give their children. No one asked Simon if he wants to be Simon!


No risk of infection though, is there?

To me, and it is only my opinion - and* I* chose to have my ears pierced as an adult - having a baby's or a young child's ears pierced, risking infection, and being of no benefit whatsoever is risky, barbaric and common.

but then, as I've said earlier, someone in our family did just that to their child and she ended up hospitalised with a horrendous infection. Totally unnecessary, so why take the risk?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Imo its cruel to put tots through any kind of unnecessary pain.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

When I was 11 my 17 year old sister bullied me into having my ears pierced. 
I absolutely did not want it done but did not feel able to stand up to her.
I was very frightened and distressed at the time and in spite of the fact that I was crying so much I couldn't speak _and_ I shook my head when the piercer asked if I wanted it done the piercer (it was done in some sort of shop) laughed along with my sister and went ahead with it anyway.

I know it's not the greatest trauma ever but it still makes me feel sick when I think of it.

I do think there should be a minimum age of at least 13.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> I would say my daughter was about 7 when she got her ears pierced , she got them done because she wanted them done , no tears . She got her second one in the top of her ear , when she started senior school .
> 
> Can't imagine why anyone would want their baby to have pierced ears


I suppose we are all different, but have to agree that I don't think it's great for a baby. Many_ toys_ come with a warning ''not suitable for children under 36 months''. Obviously that is a ''guideline''. But TBH I would worry that they might manage to swallow a piece or stick one up their nose; or get one caught on something and not know how to extricate it, being so young. I just don't like the look of them on babies either.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Parents also decide on what names to give their children. No one asked Simon if he wants to be Simon! You then have children growing up with terrible names and who get teased for having weird names. Maybe then we should wait until the toddler can pick a name?
> *It's just piercings for goodness sake*. People make it sound like someone is putting permanent tattoos on their kid's face! If little Iness will turn 3 and say to her mum that she wants to stop wearing earrings then she can take them out and never wear them again. I know plenty of girls and women who had their ears pierced before they were 5. None of them ever complained about how traumatic the experience was and how they hate their parents for making this decision for them. I wonder how many of the people that are against it, had their ears pierced when they were toddlers? Is there a real problem and many kids who had their ears pierced grew up and feel that it was against their rights? Because the people signing this petition are the ones saying "I never understood this" "I would never do that to my child" "I had my ears pierced when I could make the decision for myself". I am yet to spot a comment saying "My grandmother did this to my mum and my mother did this to me because it is a tradition and now I don't speak to my mother anymore because she took away my right to decide and I really hate earrings!"


It's punching a hole in a small child's flesh for no good reason!

Would it also be ok if they pierced their noses, eyebrows, cheeks, nipples, navel, genitals?

It's piercing - that's the point, surely?

It is reasonable to have a minimum age for piercing children.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ameliajane said:


> When I was 11 my 17 year old sister bullied me into having my ears pierced.
> I absolutely did not want it done but did not feel able to stand up to her.
> *I was very frightened and distressed at the time and in spite of the fact that I was crying so much I couldn't speak and I shook my head when the piercer asked if I wanted it done the piercer (it was done in some sort of shop) laughed along with my sister and went ahead with it anyway.*
> I know it's not the greatest trauma ever but it still makes me feel sick when I think of it.
> I do think there should be a minimum age of at least 13.


As this was effectively forced on you, when you were clearly saying no, that* has* to be a form of abuse. The fact that you still remember it shows how significant it was for you.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Not got a real opinion on this one I maybe think they should be allowed to choose when they get older as there body there choice,do people get there baby boys ears pierced or is it just girls?


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

I hate to call it abuse in my own case as obviously people suffer _far_ worse things than this and I would not like to compare it to other forms of abuse.

Having said that, I find it very disturbing to see young children being forced to have their ears pierced. I've certainly seen children who, like me, were clearly very distressed and clearly saying 'no' and were old enough to understand what was happening and to make this decision.

In spite of this, as in my case, their parents/guardians and the piercers just laugh, ignore them and go ahead with the piercing. I've seen crying children held down to force them to have their ears pierced.

How is this not abuse?

There needs to be a minimum age and training for piercers in the concept of consent.


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm another person who thinks that piercings shouldn't be allowed until the child is competent enough to make an *informed *decision and *understand consequences. *A person's body is private and should not be touched, damaged or modified without their explicit, informed consent.

I wouldn't go as far as calling piercing 'abuse', as this devalues other forms of sustained abuse, such as sexual/emotional/physical. However, it could be classed as assault on the person.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

saffysmum said:


> I'm another person who thinks that piercings shouldn't be allowed until the child is competent enough to make an *informed *decision and *understand consequences. *A person's body is private and should not be touched, damaged or modified without their explicit, informed consent.
> I wouldn't go as far as calling piercing 'abuse', as this devalues other forms of sustained abuse, such as sexual/emotional/physical. However, it could be classed as assault on the person.


Perfectly put


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you ameliajane


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the term abuse might be a little excessive; but it still a way to cause unnecessary pain, permanent "harm" in the sense of leaving holes, and a risk of infection etc. 

I agree a child should be old enough - and understand the issues of the pain involved, the risks, proper aftercare etc - to give informed consent. If a child of around 13 asks to get them done, and understnads all it entails, then fine by me. But doing it to a baby who can't even voice her opinions yet disgusts me if I'm honest.


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't really have an opinion on the ethics etc of having kid's ears pierced - I just think they look tacky on babies and kids and could lead to people pre-judging them.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't agree with piercing babies and toddler's ears because they're too young to fully comprehend what is happening and there's no way that the infant is capable of thinking about their future considering that they'll probably be thinking about Jelly Tots after dinner.

It's definitely tacky. I've recently had my ear pierced for the first time and that took a lot of consideration in itself - I wouldn't force it on a child because it'll look "cute".


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

havoc said:


> _but I also wouldn't want the age limit to be 18 like tattoos as it feels a bit silly based on the face that you can legally marry with parental consent and legally have sex_


Being silly never got in the way of lawmakers before, i dont see why it would now.. after all we live in a country where you can join the army at 16 but cant play call of duty until you're 18...


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

My sister had her children's ears pierced when they were babies. I didn't like it at all. My daughter wanted hers done and I told her she could wait until she was old enough to go into our local tattooist where they use a needle and won't do it until you're older. I said she'd have to be old enough to get it done without me, pay for it herself and look after them herself afterwards. My sister took her to Claire's without my knowledge. I wasn't impressed, the ears got infected and I was the one having to deal with it and get the bloody earrings out.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...-abuse-say-campaigners/ar-BBkVAen?ocid=iefvrt
> 
> "
> "A campaign calling on the government to make ear piercings for babies and toddlers illegal has been launched, gaining almost 30,000 signatures in an online petition.
> ...


I agree, it should be stopped. That poor child has to live with a hole or a scar for the rest of her life, with no say in the matter. I say her, but I expect some boys are done as well. They might as well give the child a tattoo while they're at it. Babies and children are little people in their own right, not dolls to be done up as their parents want.

When I was little I had an aunt who kept nagging me to have my ears pierced. She always promised to buy me a pair of gold earrings if I had them done, but I never would.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree, they are not old enough to decide for themselves if they want permanent holes in their body, so the parents should not have it done!

I went on and on at my parents and they finally let me have mine pierced at 9. I was old enough to decide I wanted them, I still have them now


----------

